# Newbie



## maidenmania (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
I bought a 3.2 TT on Saturday so thought it would be helpful and fun to join the TT forum.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome also fun joining the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome 

Have you bought a MK1 or MK2?

Saj


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum.


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## maidenmania (Oct 13, 2009)

SAJSTER said:


> Welcome
> 
> Have you bought a MK1 or MK2?
> 
> Saj


MK1 not really keen on the MK2


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

maidenmania said:


> SAJSTER said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome
> ...


Correct answer :wink: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> maidenmania said:
> 
> 
> > SAJSTER said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------

